# 7 month old bunny hop



## jesicaandgeorge (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I know this has been asked a lot on this forum but just wanted to get your opinions. 
George is 7 months old next week and still consistently bunny hops when running. 
He trots fine then when he picks up speed the back legs are always together. 
I know the only way to know about hip problems is by xray but he's having some other health issues at the moment and I dont want to have him put under anesthetic at this stage. 
He does seem slow to get up sometimes (other times hes up like a bullet) he does lazy sit and lay on his side quite frequently too. 
He also climbs onto couches occasionally rather than jumping. 
He's been having digestive issues so he's also quite underweight and is only just starting to build muscle.
(His parents hips were both scored excellent) .
He doesn't seem to be in any pain and at the beach will run around like crazy with the other dogs. 
I know you can't see him so you can't definitively know but just want to see what you would do in this situation.
So my question is just for peace of mind: would you be worried at his age? Or should I wait and see if it gets better as he matures? 
Thank you for any answers  
Jes


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Have you watched other dogs run fast and feel that it's significantly different?

Maybe you could take a video of it and post it? 

I only ask because Wick runs with both legs together too, so I was curious if George seems to be hopping excessively or something?


----------



## jesicaandgeorge (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks heaps for your response. I don't know know to post a video but I'll work iy out  I have watched videos of other young puppies run and it's about the same as that but older dogs seem to use both their legs independently. I'm not sure if it's very different because I don't see many other gsds around. 
I guess both feet are hitting the ground at SLIGHTLY different times but it is a bit "hoppy"
I'm hoping he just grows out of it but I thought it would have happened by now. 
Its not a sudden change he's done it ever since I got him at 10 weeks if that makes a difference?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Hmm Well it sounds exactly like Wick.... So either we both need to worry or its normal haha. I do know that small breeds that I have walked before run with both legs hitting at the same time when going full speed, but I guess I've never really paid attention to big dogs ive been around. I'm going to keep googling videos to try and see.


----------



## jesicaandgeorge (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh that makes me feel better. Thank you!
I am still concerned about the pulling himself up onto couches and beds though.
Does wick do that? 
How old is Wick?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wick will be 7 months in a week. We don't allow him on the couch so I dont know if he would crawl up it. We do allow him on the bed, but unless he gets a huge running start he can't really get up on it alone, so yes he usually tries to climb it, but I don't think that is helpful. Is your couch high up? How is he on stairs? Wick will jump up onto picnic tables fairly often and leaps up stairs.

I know George hasn't been feeling well, how are his energy levels? Is it possible he could just be not up to jumping since he is a little off? When Wick was sick he was lazy and lethargic, not massively but enough that when he got better he was willing to jump on things etc. Maybe George climbs instead of hops because he doesn't feel good? Have you talked to vet about these worries when you tell them about the other issues?


----------



## jesicaandgeorge (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh they're the exact same age  
Yeah well when he's excited and playing he'll jump up easily.. its mostly when he's tired. So maybe it is the feeling sick thing. 
I know I've asked you about a million questions but it's so nice to talk to someone with a pup thats the same age!
I also THINK I've noticed some clicking in his hips. Although I think I've spent so much time googling symptoms and reading this forum that I may have gone a little insane haha 
But when he lays down from standing I think I hear a pop/click. That can't be good. 
I really wish I could just xray him so I could know what's going on. 
Maybe I'll talk to the vet when I go in next and ask if there is anyway to do the xray without putting him under


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Tchai did this until about 6 months or so, and then grew out of it. But the vet should be able to tell if he's uncomfortable in any way. 

I remember that you have previously posted about some issues with his legs? Are they related?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

jesicaandgeorge said:


> Oh they're the exact same age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask away it is really nice to talk to someone else with the same age puppy, I totally agree! I totally understand the Google craziness, I go through it pretty much everyday lol Wick always has something going on I swear. 

Chai is right the vet can touch the hips and tell to some extent if he is in pain and whether something is off, I reccommend taking a video of hopping your worried about on your phone and showing them also. I agree this would not be a good time to put him under (and hopefully your vet does too) since he is sick, but at least you can see if they have any recommendations or anything supplement and exercise wise until he is healthier. 

If you ever want to message me and ask questions etc feel free, I am so sorry your little bugger is giving you the scares


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh and I know I've said this before, but I just love the name George so much!!!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine's always done this too and she's a year old now. I was concerned until I noticed some differences. When I'm playing ball with her, she will seem to bunny hop on the retrieve. Other times when she's running, trotting in the yard she never does it. Only when she is close to me to bring the ball back to me. It's not really a hop, one back leg touches the ground an instant before the other.

I'm now thinking that this is a form of play body language. She wants me to chase her always and this may be a way to "invite chase"?


----------



## janiejurkiewicz (Jul 5, 2015)

My Desdemona is about to turn 6 months old and would bunny hop during play but otherwise have a great gate. I had her scanned to determine if hip dysplasia could be in play. The vet said that this juncture, her hips looked fine......sometimes I wondered if it is just being all knees and elbows.....and of course, after the scan we don't see it anymore, or we are not sensitive to it but honestly don't see it...


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

If he's been running this way since he was little then it's probably all right. The main things you want to look out for are:
Does he seem to be in pain getting up?
Does he bunny hop up stairs?
Does he hesitate to sit down?

I know I went through that stupid google paranoia phase and was sure my dog had it. But after awhile I realized my boy didn't have HD and all the worry was due to me being a first time GSD owner. These dog's are very different compared to most dogs. More lanky, smoother gated. Awkward running in some of them occasionally too lol but that doesn't always = HD.

And since your boy George is already having health issues he could still be running that way to compensate for something. And a dog with HD won't *ever* jump up like a bullet. I think your dog is probably slow to get up at times because at that moment he was feeling lazy rather than feeling pain.

You won't know for sure till you take him to a vet and have him x-rayed, but I think you're boy is probably alright 

Also to directly answer your question in the first post; if your dog hasn't gotten 'better' by now then he probably won't. If you feel that something is wrong with your boy then do not wait to see if he gets better, especially with HD. You'll want a diagnoses on that as soon as possible. You will be much happier with getting an x-ray done as soon as possible and knowing once and for all if he's okay rather than dealing with that worrying nagging in the back of your mind every time you see him run. I know this from personal experience


----------

